# ok, i'm bored.



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

i live in long beach, and i'm bored of riding PCH (between long beach and san clemente) and the santa ana and san gabriel river trails.

anybody have any suggestions for scenic/interesting rides in or near orange county? some rides away from the coast would be nice. i'll share, too- but tomorrow, when i'm less tired.

adios, everybody. happy riding and thanks.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

soulsurfer104 said:


> i live in long beach, and i'm bored of riding PCH (between long beach and san clemente) and the santa ana and san gabriel river trails.
> 
> anybody have any suggestions for scenic/interesting rides in or near orange county? some rides away from the coast would be nice. i'll share, too- but tomorrow, when i'm less tired.
> 
> adios, everybody. happy riding and thanks.



You can't go wrong with PV. There's a big group ride every Saturday morning that starts near PCH. Also, from PCH make a turn to the San Gabriel trail to go to Turnbull Canyon. Go down when you hit the top and all the way to the next hill. (Look for Punta Del Este). This hill is a beast! I'd say it's at least 18% grade for about 2 miles, just my estimation. Then go back down and on the way back, climb up Descending Canyon street, instead of Turnbull Canyon to get to the top of Turnbull..This ride is about 70 miles from Belmont Shore and back.


----------

